# Problem viewing certain avatars.



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't seem to figure out what is exactly going on here.

I noticed this when twistertail posted his new avatar and I couldn't see it, but everyone else could.

I can't see certain avatars one PC but can see them on another.

I noticed I'm having issues with JPEG's, some GIF's and Bitmaps. I can see JPG's, PNG's and some GIF's with no problem.

Moltenone's avatar shows JPEG on the laptop and JPG on the desktop.
the Desktop (being the problematic) See's it as the JPG, so I can see it. 

That's when I got real curious. It doesn't mater if I use IE7 or Mozilla.
Why would two different PC's see the file in two different formats.

I'm a hardware and networking guy, so this is beyond my skill level or I'm just overlooking something simple.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 28, 2007)

I am just a BBQ guy so it really stumps me.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

Your avatar is one of the ones I can't see!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ain't got no answer for that one.....


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

You lost me at I......................


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

I checked the file type and his is a gif, while most are .jpg's The diff between jpg and jpeg should not matter, but who knows... with Win-doze   ;{)


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

Joe... It "STUMPS" you... No pun intended I am guessing.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

You fishing for a laugh, there Vlap?   ;{)


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh boy, that was rich.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Owwww!     <Grin>


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Glued check this:

In your browser click Tool > Internet Options > Advanced Tab > scroll down to multimedia > make sure the play animations in web pages box is checked. 



See if that helps.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 28, 2007)

Ask Bill Gates ... I'm sure he has all the answers!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Also here's a link to MS that gives some suggestions.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=283807


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

I read that link. Hehehe...
www.justbuyaMac.com


----------



## twistertail (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont have any animation in my avatar.  I'm not sure what kind of file it is, how would i find out?


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Right click the pic and click on properties.. yours is a BMP file


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

Something I forgot to mention. Both PC's are loaded from the same base image So the browser settings shouldn't be a issue. 
The problem is That only certain ones don't show. I'm been all through the Browser setting and they match identically. I think because this box has allot of higher security, It's has to be in one of security software settings if no one else is experiencing the same problem.


Rich I almost posted a disclaimer asking for no Crapintosh.... I mean Macintosh reply's just for you!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Then I would lean toward a firewall setting holding them out. Do both machines have the same firewall? Are they both running the same OS with current updates?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

That's what i'm wondering about because the desktop and one laptop have the same firwall but different OS's Xp pro and vista. The other laptop has xp but a different firewall. The other two desktops have linux.I'm going to do some more digging to see what I can find.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

What OS does the problem machine have? What firewall is it running?


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

I found it pig!  It was in one my network security progs. Wich is only on this machine.

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Look at you go! You're gonna be a software guru yet. Congrats and happy viewing!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know, I think I liked better when I couldn't See bubbas avatar!


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Heh    Shaddup!    ;{)


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

Negative point's......................LOL


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Rich.. I don't suppose you're keeping track of all your sig lines are ya?


----------

